# Anyone ever try the bed bug bumper?



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.gobedbug.com/

Has anyone bought this and used it? We're thinking of trying one

thanks in advance!


----------



## slf (May 2, 2008)

i heard about it from another mom on mdc (forget who...) but we ordered it and it came friday. we're planning to set it up tonight and see how it goes







i'll report back later


----------



## ShiningStar (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know if you want one for cosleeping purposes, but I got one when we converted dds crib to a toddler bed. DD was a around 21mos. It has worked for us. It stays in place and dd can get out of bed by herself. We'll probably keep using it when we move dd to a twin bed.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

If it's going under the fitted sheet, anyway, couldn't you just use a rolled up blanket or towel?


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I have it and LOVE it. Super easy, doesn't take up much room, stays put (put under mattress pad) and cheap.









DD is working on crawling, so I'm not sure what we'll do when she can get over it, but so far it's been great.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, DS only started rolling over when he was strong enough to almost crawl, so by the time I needed something to keep him from rolling off the bed, he could wiggle over them. We'll probably use them instead of a rail when he's ready for a toddler bed though.


----------



## Amberoxy (Dec 20, 2007)

I used them and thought they worked great. Right now, while DS is able to crawl, they are no longer useful but when DS transitions to his own little bed, I think they will be a helpful reminder of where the bed ends so he doesn't roll out.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

Got it, love it. Own just 1 42" on my side. If DS moves to a floor bed I'll get more for the edges.


----------



## slf (May 2, 2008)

we tried it out last night. DS isn't rolling or crawling yet, but we've been sleeping:
wall, DH, Me, DS. But i don't want DS to fall out so there's always been about a 1 foot edge of bed not being used (dont' ask why DH & DS dont' switch spots.... DH likes his wall







) and it's squishy

anyway, we put the bumper in last night and now that I can really tell where the edge is, i've been able to keep closer ot our end of the bed, and we can all spread out a little easier. so far, so good


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slf* 
we tried it out last night. DS isn't rolling or crawling yet, but we've been sleeping:
wall, DH, Me, DS. But i don't want DS to fall out so there's always been about a 1 foot edge of bed not being used (dont' ask why DH & DS dont' switch spots.... DH likes his wall







) and it's squishy

anyway, we put the bumper in last night and now that I can really tell where the edge is, i've been able to keep closer ot our end of the bed, and we can all spread out a little easier. so far, so good

That's what I like about it as well - DD can sleep wedged up against it (she rolls herself there) and I don't worry about her rolling off the edge. Or I can sleep against it when she's in the middle. Much more room for everyone.


----------



## Rippette (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! That is a wonderful idea! We travel quite a bit and it looks like that would be easy to bring along.
Thanks for posting the link!


----------

